# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  DO NOT deal with NEWPORT PHARMACEUTICALS!! Read on..

## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 





p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## EKFitness

stick with GP. also, thanks for the heads up, I'm bummed you got bent over. sorry to hear.

----------


## chi

thanks for the heads up

----------


## Lunk1

That sucks a big dick...you were always a big supporter.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Yeah Lunk, i trusted them and would have laid down in the doorway for them. But this is how they decided to treat me and others who have raised some serious questions about their potentially dangerous gear. 

It just goes to show you that money is everything. Personally, i would rather make a solid product and have EVERYONE stand behind me while others fail and crumble. This has happened because of greed, carelessness, and their cavalier attitude that only serves to harm unsuspecting individuals who don't know any better. 

Newport Pharmaceuticals will soon just be another lab that bites the dust and fails to live up to their claims like Medistar and other Canadian domestic labs have done.

----------


## Lunk1

> Yeah Lunk, i trusted them and would have laid down in the doorway for them. But this is how they decided to treat me and others who have raised some serious questions about their potentially dangerous gear. 
> 
> It just goes to show you that money is everything. Personally, i would rather make a solid product and have EVERYONE stand behind me while others fail and crumble. This has happened because of greed, carelessness, and their cavalier attitude that only serves to harm unsuspecting individuals who don't know any better. 
> 
> Newport Pharmaceuticals will soon just be another lab that bites the dust and fails to live up to their claims like Medistar and other Canadian domestic labs have done.


Buy American lol!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Buy American lol!


Ha! 

Fortunately there are several other solid labs in Canada, so no worries.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lunk1

> Ha! 
> 
> Fortunately there are several other solid labs in Canada, so no worries.


Enjoy your fishing trip buddy. Send me some Walleye or Perch.

----------


## boz

Never used them before, but glad you cleared that up and sorry to hear you were the unlucky ones. Anyone in the near future considering them, ill def give them the heads up.

----------


## fit2bOld

> That sucks a big dick...you were always a big supporter.


Should I go there? Opened a big one. Lol

----------


## XxAndreaxX

I don't want to say anything wrong, but the photos are shitty and blurry, there's no way to see anything floating in it.
Anyways, I don't give a shit, because I never used that lab, and won't ever use it, because I don't even know it.

----------


## chi

> I don't want to say anything wrong, but the photos are shitty and blurry, there's no way to see anything floating in it.
> Anyways, I don't give a shit, because I never used that lab, and won't ever use it, because I don't even know it.


i saw the sediment in the 3rd pic and the little black speck in the first two pics  :Shrug:

----------


## Lunk1

> Should I go there? Opened a big one. Lol


I need to choose my words a bit more wisely around you lol

----------


## jm1429

That sucks, good luck to ya.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> i saw the sediment in the 3rd pic and the little black speck in the first two pics


Although the photos are a bit blurry, I can clearly make out the particles too. 




> I don't want to say anything wrong, but the photos are shitty and blurry, *there's no way to see anything floating in it.*
> Anyways, I don't give a shit, because I never used that lab, and won't ever use it, because I don't even know it.


I thought they were clear enough to see what i was referring to. I can take more if you like. I certainly wouldn't make any of this up..lol

----------


## Far from massive

I am blind as a bat and I can see the crap in 1 and 3. Also the entire color of the gear looks cloudy which is never a good sign.

Sorry to hear you got beat and had to deal with not one but two abcesses.

I have always homebrewed and knock on wood no one has ever developed so much as a warm spot, rash etc. It really kills me that these fukn UGL's cut so many corners when its so easy/cheap to brew safely....but like you said GREED is a muthfvkr!


Enjoy your trip sounds like a great time.

----------


## CanadianBeefcake

The photos are clear, you can see the settled sediment at the bottom of the vials. Thanks for the heads up MickeyKnox.

----------


## ineedinfo

hey there, 
you posted this EXACT same thing a few months ago. Why is that? http://forums.steroid.com/discussion...ugls-labs.html

----------


## ineedinfo

How was your last fishing trip? haha

----------


## Red Bastard

> hey there, 
> you posted this EXACT same thing a few months ago. Why is that?


Does seem a bit odd...

First I've heard of any problems from them. Not discounting the picture though...

Just received a package from NP today. My tren ace is clean and clear...

----------


## Windex

Teragon Labs only good choice in Canada imo.

----------


## Red Bastard

There's more to this story than the OP is letting on.

Don't be giving up on Canada's top UGL. They'd be pretty stupid to throw their good name away...

----------


## MickeyKnox

> hey there, 
> you posted this EXACT same thing a few months ago. Why is that? http://forums.steroid.com/discussion...ugls-labs.html


I edited my post before leaving on my fishing trip to reflect the recent discoveries. This is very clear if you observe the date stamps.  :Smilie: 




> Does seem a bit odd...
> 
> First I've heard of any problems from them. Not discounting the picture though...
> 
> Just received a package from NP today. My tren ace is clean and clear...


I have had clean and clear Tren as well. Nobody said every bottle is tainted. But for my health and money i would NOT chance another abscees nor would i waste any more money on severely under dosed orals. But youre welcome to. 

And no, there is not "more" to the story. This IS the story. Period.

----------


## largerthannormal

That's pretty shitty man.. Especially since they didn't fix the problem with overwhelming evidence. 

I had a cloudy crashed tren once n source sent out new no questions asked. 

Just the fact they didn't care goes to show they will be in the dumps soon..

If they were smart they'd know repeat business is where they make money. To piss of one customer is just stupid! 

Although I'm not in Canada thanks for the heads up Mick!

----------


## AlinSR

Hmm, Ive never even heard of them

----------


## Ridel

Good thing I read this, i was about to make an order with them. Thanks for the heads up, I know you were a huge supporter of Newport pharma. They are going down for sure.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Good thing I read this, i was about to make an order with them. Thanks for the heads up, I know you were a huge supporter of Newport pharma. They are going down for sure.


Youre welcome Ridel.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Newport is an International Company and Canada is the UK branch of the company ! If you loo kat their portifilio they sold out about a year ago and they still use the name in some areas and they use the new companys name in other countries but it is a stock portifilio that gives this info ? 

So I would think they are above board and not UGL so they would also be able to be held liabial in a Court ?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Newport is an International Company and Canada is the UK branch of the company ! If you loo kat their portifilio they sold out about a year ago and they still use the name in some areas and they use the new companys name in other countries but it is a stock portifilio that gives this info ? 
> 
> So I would think they are above board and not UGL so they would also be able to be held liabial in a Court ?


Same name different "company." 

You're confusing a legit pharmaceutical company with NP. They do NOT have a stock portfolio, i assure you that..lol.

----------


## bobshoe

Not sure how much you paid but usualy NP is expensive, their is a few cheaper and better labs in Canada.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Same name different "company." 
> 
> You're confusing a legit pharmaceutical company with NP. They do NOT have a stock portfolio, i assure you that..lol.


Not sure how goggle works in Canada but this was Newport Pharmacituicles and it gave details ares the spelive in including Hormone replacement ?

That was a search on goggle from GA ?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Not sure how much you paid but usualy NP is expensive, their is a few cheaper and better labs in Canada.


Agreed.




> Not sure how goggle works in Canada but this was Newport Pharmacituicles and it gave details ares the spelive in including Hormone replacement ?
> 
> That was a search on goggle from GA ?


This is NOT Newport Pharmaceuticals (AAS). And Goggle works the same way in Canada as it does in Georgia bro. 

Newport Pharmaceuticals

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT Newport Pharmaceuticals (AAS). And Goggle works the same way in Canada as it does in Georgia bro. 
> 
> Newport Pharmaceuticals


Same company Just arrow back from the link you gave and you will find this info ? are you saying you are not dealing with Newport Pharmaceiticals and the place you are deaaling with is a UGL ? Gecause this gives the impression of being a real world wide company ? I am not argueing with you I was just saying it looks like a big corp that you possibly could retain a liability $$$$ amont from for the medicial issues you had with their product and especiaally if you have all the email replies and responses you mentioned ? Doesn't matter to me I was just trying to share info that may benifit you  :Smilie:  I hope all goes well and you find a great UGL to replace your previous one you liked with  :Smilie:  !

*About Us


• Newport Pharmaceuticals started operations in Ireland in 1981 and in September 2011 Newport became a part of the Ewopharma Group.

• Ewopharma AG is a privately held Swiss healthcare Company with whom Newport have enjoyed a long standing business relationship over the past 30 years.

• Ewopharma AG is a sales and marketing group operating throughout Central and Eastern European Markets

• Newport Pharmaceuticals Ltd manufactures and supplies the API Inosine Acedoben Dimepranol (IAD) to Partners Worldwide .

• IAD is an immunomodulator which is indicated for the treatment of cell mediated immune deficiencies associated with various viral infections.

• IAD has been licensed since 1971 to a number of partners and has been approved and marketed in 43 countries worldwide under the trade names Isoprinosine® Imunovir® Viruxan® Virimun® and Delimmun® 

• Since 2001 Newport has been a virtual Pharmaceutical Company focussing on the management of third party manufacturers and service providers 





Our activities and competencies include:



• Identification of Co Operation and Licensing opportunities

• Global Corporate Compliance

• Manufacture, Quality and Supply Chain:

Management of outsourced manufacturing of drug substance and drug product

Management of testing services for drug substance and drug product

Batch release / EU importation

Quality Management Systems

Global Product Quality Management

•Regulatory Affairs:

Obtaining and maintaining Marketing Authorizations

Preparation of DMFs, Product Dossiers and License Management

Pharmacovigilance

Management of Product Clinical Database*

----------


## MickeyKnox

. :What?: .

----------


## markm

I have been using Newport for 4 years now. With confidence I can tell you they are the one of the best labs out there. I have about 12 friends who also use Newport consistently. Not one complaint. The gear is clean and accurately dosed. Customer service is outstanding. Prices are fair. 5 of my friends compete. 3 are IFBB pros. Need I say more?

----------


## Red Bastard

I've recently transitioned to Newport. My rep knows exactly who the OP is. Apparent the lab bent over backwards, to try to make amends, but to no avail. I didn't want to get into it, as a noob, with zero cred. Especially with the OP being such a respected member here... Past tense now, apparently!

With so many competing UGL's, in Canada, it would be stupid to let quality slip... Though, there is the story of Medistar. Just cruising, on their past good name...

----------


## ineedinfo

not trying to call you out or anything, mickey
but ive seen you post this multiple times in different places, sometimes about newport, sometimes medistar (which are all great reliable labs)
It seems to me like you are trying to give them a bad rep for some reason. Maybe to try and make ur own ugl biz popular? Guys, these labs are great. Not the best in the world, but not anything less then average/accurate dosing. Better then most sketchy ugl's.

----------


## frankensmurf

> i saw the sediment in the 3rd pic and the little black speck in the first two pics


I am doing some tren a from newport and I also found about 3 black things floating in the bottle. I got rid of all the specks I could before injecting in my right delt and now it is in pain and its been about 4 days since I pinned that shoulder.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Seems like a trustworthy first post

----------


## Red Bastard

As a Canadian, I can vouch for Newport. I use their gear exclusively now. I trust them enough that I give their Anavar to my girlfriend, and my sister. Top notch, long running, quality UGL!

----------


## austinite

^ Agree with Jimmy. Garbage ...

----------


## Red Bastard

Austinite. 

You've used Newport?

----------


## jawstoyz

Is newport still available? Been a while since I had some. Thanks

----------


## redz

It’s still out there but so many better options. I’m waiting on some Zentec right now I’ve been off quite a while.

----------

